# مسرحية كنت أعمى والآن أبصر



## Zayer (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*مسرحية كنت أعمى والآن أبصر*

رأينا من قبل خبر هذي المسرحية من  المصادر المسيحيين 

(( ادري ان الموضوع متأخر بس حبيت اوضعه )) 

هذا هو الخبر الي يتكلم عن المسرحية من المصادر الاسلامية 

من موقع راصد الاخباري مصدر الخبر  

مسرحية كنسية تسيئ للإسلام 






"كنت أعمى والآن أبصر"، ذاك هو عنوان المسرحية التي عرضتها كنيسة ماري جرجس بالإسكندرية، وتضمنت هجومًا عنيفًا على الإسلام والمسلمين، كاد يؤدي إلى اشتعال فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والأقباط في مصر مؤخرًا؛ وذلك بعدما فوجئ طلاب جامعتي القاهرة وعين شمس بقيام البعض بتوزيعها على أسطوانة مدمجة (C.D) في بداية شهر رمضان.

وكانت تلك الشرارة، التي ألهبت مشاعر المسلمين غضبًا، هي السبب في تظاهر الآلاف من المسلمين بعد أداء صلاة التراويح يوم الجمعة (14/10/2005م)، أمام كنيسة ماري جرجس بحي محرم بك بمدينة الإسكندرية، مطالبين بمحاسبة المسئولين عن عرض المسرحية، وتقديم اعتذار رسمي من الكنيسة عن محتواها المسيء للمسلمين، قبل أن يقوم رجال الأمن، وبعض الشخصيات المسلمة، بإقناع المتظاهرين الذين توافدوا من محافظات مختلفة بفض المظاهرة، بعد ساعتين من اندلاعها.

وقد اعترفت مصادر الكنيسة المصرية بأنه جرى عرض هذه المسرحية منذ عامين على مجموعة من الأطفال، لكنها نفت أن تكون تعمدت الإساءة للإسلام والمسلمين، وإنما على حد زعمها، كانت تتناول قضية "التطرف والإرهاب".

ففي بيان للمجلس الأعلى للأقباط الأرثوذكس بالإسكندرية، قال: "إن الكنيسة تحققت أن المسرحية المنوه عنها عُرضَت داخل أسوار الكنيسة فقط في مكان مغلق، منذ أكثر من عامين ولمدة يوم واحد، في إطار محاربة الإرهاب في ذلك الوقت، ولم تحدث أثرًا".

ويرى البيان أن الهدف من إثارة الحديث عن المسرحية في الوقت الراهن "هو البحث عن مشكلة لتفتيت الوحدة الوطنية، في الوقت الذي تعرض فيه وسائل الإعلام ما يتعرض للمسيحيين في عقيدتهم وإيمانهم للجمهور كله، ولم يحدث أي ردود فعل لدى المسيحيين لهذا التعرض".

ويتساءل البيان: "ما معنى أن آلافًا من المتظاهرين من إخوتنا المسلمين يتجمهرون أمام الكنيسة، يقرعون أبوابها بعنف، ويثيرون الرعب بين الشباب والشابات الذين بداخلها، فما مدى شعور المسيحيين بالأمان في بلدهم الغالية مصر".

وفي محاولة لإلباسها ثوب "التسييس"، قال البيان: "إننا نعتقد أن هذه المشكلة ربما قد أثيرت الآن بمناسبة الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة، بعد أن كان للكنيسة والأقباط موقفًا إيجابيًا واضحًا خلال الانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة"، وعبر البيان عن خشيته أن يكون ما حدث هو بداية مخطط لإحداث فتنة لا يقدر أحد مداها.

                             تفاصيل المسرحية

تبدأ مشاهد المسرحية بظهور رجل ملتح يرتدي جلبابًا أبيض وعباءة سوداء يُطلق عليه الأمير، أمير الجماعة، جاءته مجموعة من أتباعه ليعرفوا منه الطريق إلى الجنة.

فيجيبهم الأمير – حسب نص المسرحية - قائلاً: "الطريق إلى الجنة هو الجهاد.. وللجهاد طرق عدة، ففي السابق كان الجهاد في الهجرة وقتال المشركين، أما الآن فالجهاد في إعلاء كلمة الإسلام.. والجهاد كما وصفه رسول الله محمد، عليه الصلاة والسلام، هو قتل كل شخص ليس على دين الإسلام، أو طردهم ونهب أموالهم، وهدم معابدهم وكسر أصنامهم". 

فيسأله أحد أتباعه: "يا أميرنا، لم يعد الآن كفار بهذا الشكل يقومون بعبادة الأصنام"، فيرد عليه الأمير قائلاً: "إن المشركين يملئون كنائسهم بالصور والتماثيل، فهم يشركون بالله.. ويعبدون المخلوق دون الخالق، ويسجدون أمام صور وتماثيل، ويُحِلُّون شرب الخمر في كنائسهم، ونساؤهم متبرجات كاسيات عاريات". 

ويرد أحد أتباع الأمير ويقول: "والله إني أذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أُمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله"، فيرد عليه واحد آخر من الأتباع.. "لكني أعلم أن الله تعالى قال في سورة البقرة: لا إكراه في الدين، ويقول الرسول: ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن". 

وهنا يأتي دور الأمير ليرد على السؤال قائلا: "إنكم مازلتم أطفالاً لا تعرفون شيئًا عن القرآن الكريم أو قواعد الفقه أو تعاليم الأئمة الأربعة، فذلك يندرج تحت بند الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن الكريم، وطبعًا هتسألوني إيه هو الناسخ والمنسوخ؟ أنهما أساس التشريع الإسلامي، فقد أنزل الله تعالى على رسوله تشريعًا وهو في مكة، وأمره أن ينشر الدين بالمودة والموعظة الحسنة؛ لأنه كان ضعيفًا، ويمكن القضاء عليه بسهولة، ولكن بعد الهجرة أنزل الله عليه آيات القتال كي يقتل الكفار، ومن وقتها وقف العمل بآيات السلم، فأصبحت آيات القتال ناسخة لآيات السلم".

وتناقش المسرحية في أحد جوانبها، تحول شاب مسيحي يُدعى مينا إلى الإسلام، بعدما أقنعه أصدقاؤه في الجامعة بترك النصرانية واعتناق الإسلام، ومينا هذا – الذي تحول اسمه إلى طه- كان بعيدًا عن الله كما صورته المسرحية، ويسعى للحصول على المال، وهنا استغل المسلمون هذه النقطة ليقنعوه بالدخول إلى الإسلام.

بعد ذلك، يقول الأمير لأحد أتباعه: "خذه واجعله يرتدي الزي الإسلامي وعلمه كيف يتوضأ وكيف يصلي"، فيرد عليه: "تحت أمرك يا أميرنا، وبإذن الله هيكون من أفضل المسلمين".

يتجه الأمير لباقي أتباعه ويسألهم: "وانتوا عملتوا إيه؟" فيقول حسن: "البنت اللي اتعرفت عليها اتفقنا على الزواج العرفي خلال عشرة أيام، وبعد الزواج كل شيء سيكون سهلاً يا أميرنا".. 

وفي مشهد ثان، يدخل الشاب، الذي أعلن إسلامه، يرتدي جلبابًا أبيض، فيقول الأمير: "الله أكبر.. مبروك عليك نعمة الإسلام يا أخ طه"، ثم يطلب الأمير من جميع أتباعه الانصراف، وتركه بمفرده مع العضو الجديد، وأن يُحضِرُوا لهم الطعام.

ويقول له: "طه يا بني، مش عايزك تكون قلقان.. ربنا بيحبك أنه هداك للدين الإسلامي، فهو يقول في كتابه: "يهدي من يشاء"، فيرد طه: "بصراحة الجو لسه جديد عليَّ ومش عارف أعمل إيه". 

                                   تشويه القرآن

وتصور المسرحية كيف بدأت الصدمات تتوالى على طه؛ ليعلم أنه قد خُدِع في الإسلام، وأول صدمة هي عدم فهمه القرآن، ومحاولة المسرحية الإيحاء بأن القرآن مجرد أغان، وكلام منمق، ليس له معنى.

وتحاول المسرحية إظهار ذلك عندما يأتي طه ويجلس أمام الأمير ومعه المصحف، فيقول له الأخير: يا بني، اقرأ سورة "العاديات"، فيقوم طه بقراءتها خطأ، ويصحح له الأمير، ثم يبدأ الأمير في القراءة وهو يتمايل، فيقول له طه: "أنا مش فاهم حاجة"، فيرد الأمير: "ألم تلاحظ يا بني الموسيقى في الكلام... ألم تلاحظ القافية.. ألم تدرك البلاغة".

يقول طه: "كل ده كويس، بس أنا مش فاهم حاجة"، فيقول الأمير: "الإعجاز القرآني في اللفظ والموسيقى والشعر، أما المعنى فقد لا تدركه الآن، ولكن إذا اجتمع الأنس والجن لن يستطيعوا أن يأتوا بمثله مددًا". فيقول طه: "يعني المعنى مش مهم، يظهر أن العملية هتكون صعبة شوية". 

وفي مشهد رابع، يجلس طه مع نفسه حزينًا، ويعاتبها قائلاً: "معقولة أنا سايب بيتنا وسايب أمي وأختي بيبكوا وفي الآخر أنام على الأرض كمان من غير عشا!.. أنا استاهل علشان اخترت السكة دي، علشان عايز أعيش وأسيب الفقر.. يا ترى هيصدقوا وعدهم معايا، ولا هبقى خسرت الدنيا والآخرة.. لكن مش ممكن الناس دي تضحك عليَّ.. دول استقبلوني أحسن استقبال، ولبسوني هدوم جديدة.. هي صحيح مش أد كده.. لكن لما آخد الفلوس ابقى اشتري اللي أنا عايزه".

يتابع طه حديثه مع نفسه ضاحكًا: "غريب قوي كلام القرآن ده.. مش مفهوم خالص.. هو ربنا هيكلم الناس كده بكلام مش فهمينه.. حتى الأمير عجباه أوي الموسيقى والشعر والقافية.. لكن بردة هو مش فاهم.. بالذمة دي مش حاجة تضحك؟! أما لو طلعوا كلهم كده مش فاهمين!! ها ها ها ها".

ثم ينام طه.. وبعدها يأتي الأمير ليوقظه لصلاة الفجر، قائلا: "قم يا بني واتوضى علشان تصلي الفجر"، فيقول طه هامسًا: "ده اللي أنت فالح فيه.. اتوضى.. صلي.. لما نشوف أخرتها إيه".

وفي مشهد آخر، يطالب طه بحقه كما وعده المسلمون في المال والزوجة والبيت؛ وذلك عندما يدخل عمر، وهو أحد أتباع الأمير، ومعه سيدتان منقبتان، يقوم بإدخالهما بسرعة إلى منزل الأمير حتى لا يراهما أحد. 

ويبدأ الحديث بين طه، الذي ظن أن الأمير قد أرسل هاتين السيدتين ليختار إحداهما، وبين عمر، فيسأله: "ماتعرفش يا عمر الأمير عملي إيه في موضوع السكن؟".. فيرد عليه عمر: "أي سكن؟!" 

فيقول طه: "معقول هو أنا لما هتجوز هقعد مع الأمير؟"، فيرد عمر: "مش لما تبقى تتجوز!؟ الأمور دي من اختصاص الأمير، وأنا في رأيي إن واحد زيك يكون مكتفي الآن بنعمة الإسلام".

فيقاطعه طه: "بس الأمير بنفسه قال لي: المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا في الإسلام، أي أن نعمة الإسلام ليست كافية". 

وهنا تصور المسرحية عمر وهو ينفعل، ويقول لطه: "خسئت، اخرس، ثكلتك أمك.. ما بقاش إلا الكافر ده اللي هيتكلم على الإسلام!؟ والله لأهدر دمك"، وذلك في محاولة للإيحاء بأن المسلم إنسان سريع الغضب، عصبي، لا يستمع لمنطق العقل، ويقتل لأتفه الأسباب.

هنا يدخل الأمير، وتبدأ جريمة أخرى من جرائم المسرحية حينما يتطرقون إلى مشكلة الزواج في الإسلام، فعندما سأل طه: "أنا هعمل إيه مع العروسة اللي أنت جيبها لي؟"، فيقول الأمير: "أي عروسة؟!"، فيرد طه "الاثنتين اللي لسة داخلين مع عمر"، فيقول الأمير "لا.. دول لي، أنا اللي هتجوزهم". فيسأله طه منفعلاً: "هما الاتنين؟"، فيقول الأمير: "وإيه يعني يا بني"، فيرد أحمد: "بس أنا أعرف انك متجوز أربعة"! فيقول الأمير: "وفيها إيه الدين يسمح"، فيقول عمر مقاطعًا الأمير: "بس على حسب معلوماتي الدين بيسمح بأربعة فقط"، فيضحك الأمير قائلاً: "يا عمر وما ملكت أيمانكم، ومن وهبت أنفسهن"، فيقول طه: "أنا مش فاهم حاجة". 

فيرد الأمير: "يعني اللي أقدر اشتريها بفلوسي، أو اللي تحبني فتعطيني نفسها"، فيتدخل أحمد متسائلا: "معقول هو ده الشرع"؟ فيتابع الشيخ: "فيه كمان زواج المتعة، وده زواج محدد المدة محدد الأجر"، فيقول طه: "ويفرق إيه ده عن العلاقات المشبوهة، يظهر أن العملية عندكم باذنجان خالص، واللي عاوزين تعملوه بتعملوه، والشرع عندكم بيتفصل على المقاس".

فينفعل عمر، ويحاول ضرب طه، لكن الأمير يتدخل، ويقول لطه: "إذا أردت يا بني أن تستمتع بكل هذه النعم عليك أن تفعل شيئًا تثبت فيه ولاءك للإسلام".

ويقول الأمير لطه: "عليك باستقطاب أحد زملائك من المشركين، أو تخريب إحدى الكنائس، ولاسيما وإنك دخلت فيها كثيرًا، وتعرف كيف تخربها، أو تقتل أحد القساوسة".

وهنا تأتي الكارثة، التي تحاول المسرحية بثها في عقول الأطفال الذين شاهدوا المسرحية، وهي أن هدف المسلمين هو تدمير المسيحيين، وتصوير المسلمين على أنهم يستمتعون بالقتل، وسفك دماء المسيحيين من غير جريرة، اللهم إلا التعطش لقتل رجال الدين المسيحيين، وتخريب كنائسهم، من وجهة نظر المسرحية.

وهذه في النهاية الرسالة التي تريد المسرحية – المثيرة للجدل – إيصالها إلى عقول وقلوب الأطفال المسيحيين الذين شاهدوها، من خلال تصوير المسلمين على أنهم أعداؤهم الذين يريدون قتلهم، وأيضًا بغرض تخويفهم وترهيبهم من اعتناق الدين الإسلامي.


----------



## ma7aba (4 نوفمبر 2005)

حبيب انت برأيك امراء الجماعات التكفيرية هم مسلمون وعلى الطريق الصحيح أليس مثلهم الأعلى هو اسامة والزرقاوي الذين يقتلون كل شخص ليس وهابيا ويعتمدون بكلامهم على القرآن والسنة التي يفهموها هم كما يريدون  اخي المسرحية تعرضت لهؤلاء الفئة من العالم وليس للإسلام كدين وإنتقاد الخطأ هو ليس بخطأ  ولكن التعصب الأعمى الذي لم يرى ماذا ننتقد هو الخطأ بعينه 
كلنا اخوة 
سلام


----------



## Al Rashed (4 نوفمبر 2005)

نعم لكن كان يجب من المسرحية ايضا ان توضح المعنى الصحيح السمح للاسلام لكن هذا يدل انها تعتبر ان الاسلام هو فقد إسامة والزرقاوي


----------



## mr.mohamed (9 نوفمبر 2005)

لا الله الا الله 
بتتكلمو عن الزرقاوي وبتاع وسيبين الامريكان ********يغتصبون افغانستان والعرق وصبياها وارضهاااااااا وحتي رجاله اين وقفة العرب جميعاااااااا بجميع الطووائف ماهي امريكا ماسيحيه بروتستنطنيه ومن العجيب وشدة فتكهم بالمسلمين يغتصبون الرجال هؤلاء المسيحين هؤلاء هم ما يرددون الشعارات ارجوووو الرد السريع اخووكم محمد طاهر


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> حبيب انت برأيك امراء الجماعات التكفيرية هم مسلمون وعلى الطريق الصحيح أليس مثلهم الأعلى هو اسامة والزرقاوي الذين يقتلون كل شخص ليس وهابيا ويعتمدون بكلامهم على القرآن والسنة التي يفهموها هم كما يريدون اخي المسرحية تعرضت لهؤلاء الفئة من العالم وليس للإسلام كدين وإنتقاد الخطأ هو ليس بخطأ ولكن التعصب الأعمى الذي لم يرى ماذا ننتقد هو الخطأ بعينه
> كلنا اخوة
> سلام



انت قريت الخبر عدل ؟ 

المسريحة ما تستهدف ذول الجماعات فقط 

بل الاسلام بقده شوف كيف الاسائة الى الاسلام 




> لا الله الا الله
> بتتكلمو عن الزرقاوي وبتاع وسيبين الامريكان ********يغتصبون افغانستان والعرق وصبياها وارضهاااااااا وحتي رجاله اين وقفة العرب جميعاااااااا بجميع الطووائف ماهي امريكا ماسيحيه بروتستنطنيه ومن العجيب وشدة فتكهم بالمسلمين يغتصبون الرجال هؤلاء المسيحين هؤلاء هم ما يرددون الشعارات ارجوووو الرد السريع اخووكم محمد طاهر



بس يضل الزرقاوي و بن لادن مجرمين و ارهابين لعنهم الله و ادخلهم ضيق ناره   

وعذبهم اشد العذاب


----------



## ma7aba (9 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> نعم لكن كان يجب من المسرحية ايضا ان توضح المعنى الصحيح السمح للاسلام لكن هذا يدل انها تعتبر ان الاسلام هو فقد إسامة والزرقاوي


وهل انتم بمسرحياتكم وبرامجكم و ألخ تظهرون المحبة المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مارأيك ان اذكرك بالفلم الذي اعترضت عليه الكنيسة وتغاضت الدولة عن الفلم وبقي مستمر رغم انه فيه انتهاك واضح للمسيحية الشرقية 
والكثير غير هذا
سلام


----------



## ToMa (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*1 - نقطة الجهاد فى سيبل الله :*


*قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين **الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون (سورة التوبة (29))*


*_____________________________________________*​ 

*2 - نقطة معاشرة النساء دون زواج :*


*وما أن وقعت عيناها عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قالت: "البعير وما عليه لله ورسوله"*


*وهكذا وهبت ميمونة نفسها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيها نزل قوله تعالى: *


*وامرأة مؤمنة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي، إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها خالصة لهُ من دون المؤمنين (سورة الأحزاب 33 : 50 ) *

*فلما سمعت عائشة من فم زوجها هذا النص، قد اعتبرتهُ وحي الله إليه قالت بتعجُّب : (("والله ما أرى ربك إلاَّ يسارع لك في هواك"))**.* 





** جاء في (صحيح مسلم) الجزء، الثاني صفحة 121 ما يلي (رُوى عن عائشة زوجة محمد أنها قالت:"كنتُ أغارُ على اللاتي وهبن أنفسهن لرسول الله".) *

*معنى كده انهم كانوا كتير *


*عموما فى انتظار رد الاخ زائر*​


----------



## استفانوس (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*يااخي  زائر 
نحن لانقول ان الاسلام كاه خطا
لكن بحثنا هل هو من الله
بدليل وبراهن
والله لايتناقض مع نفسه
من اجل الزرقاوي وغيره
فااشكرك لان لك فكر رائع من هذه الناحية
ونحن كمسيحين نصلي من اجل ان يفتقدهم الرب
كما فعل مع شاول*


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> 1 - نقطة الجهاد فى سيبل الله :
> 
> 
> قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون (سورة التوبة (29))



أقرا الصورة كاملة و اقرأ تفسير هذي الاية وبتفهم المقصود منها 



> 2 - نقطة معاشرة النساء دون زواج :
> 
> 
> وما أن وقعت عيناها عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قالت: "البعير وما عليه لله ورسوله"
> ...



اصبرو خلني ابحث في مصادرنا 


> * جاء في »صحيح مسلم« الجزء، الثاني صفحة 121 ما يلي (رُوى عن عائشة زوجة محمد أنها قالت:"كنتُ أغارُ على اللاتي وهبن أنفسهن لرسول الله".)
> 
> معنى كده انهم كانوا كتير



صحيح مسلم ؟  

دور في الكافي اذا لقيت هذا الحديث ارجع لي


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> يااخي زائر
> نحن لانقول ان الاسلام كاه خطا
> لكن بحثنا هل هو من الله
> بدليل وبراهن
> ...



هل من يقتل المسلمين مسلم ؟ 

وانا اعطيك معلومة ان الي يقتل ((الابرياء )) حتى لو ما كانو مسلمين فهو غير مسلم 

والاسلام بريئ منهم


----------



## ToMa (9 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> وانا اعطيك معلومة ان الي يقتل ((الابرياء )) حتى لو ما كانو مسلمين فهو غير مسلم
> 
> والاسلام بريئ منهم


 
هذا كلامك يا اخ زائر وقد قولت لى ارجع لتفسير الاية وها انا اضع التفسير امامك :

( وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاَللَّهِ وَالْيَوْم الْآخِر وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّه وَرَسُوله وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِين الْحَقّ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب " وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة أَوَّل الْأَمْر بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَاب بَعْد مَا تَمَهَّدَتْ أُمُور الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَدَخَلَ النَّاس فِي دِين اللَّه أَفْوَاجًا وَاسْتَقَامَتْ جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب أَمَرَ اللَّه رَسُوله بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَابَيْنِ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي سَنَة تِسْع وَلِهَذَا تَجَهَّزَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِقِتَالِ الرُّوم وَدَعَا النَّاس إِلَى ذَلِكَ ) 

هذا كان من تفسير ابن كثير


وعن بحثك فى نقطة المرأة التى تهب نفسها فأنا فى انتظارك ابحث كما تشاء


واما عن صحة الحديث فلك ان تتأكد بنفسك من صحته وانا اثق فى صدق بحثك


وفى انتظار ردك اخى الحبيب


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> هذا كلامك يا اخ زائر وقد قولت لى ارجع لتفسير الاية وها انا اضع التفسير امامك :
> 
> ( وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاَللَّهِ وَالْيَوْم الْآخِر وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّه وَرَسُوله وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِين الْحَقّ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب " وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة أَوَّل الْأَمْر بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَاب بَعْد مَا تَمَهَّدَتْ أُمُور الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَدَخَلَ النَّاس فِي دِين اللَّه أَفْوَاجًا وَاسْتَقَامَتْ جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب أَمَرَ اللَّه رَسُوله بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَابَيْنِ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي سَنَة تِسْع وَلِهَذَا تَجَهَّزَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِقِتَالِ الرُّوم وَدَعَا النَّاس إِلَى ذَلِكَ )
> 
> هذا كان من تفسير ابن كثير



اسف ما لي شغل بتفسير ابن كثير 

http://www.holyquran.net/tafseer/almizan/index.html 




> وعن بحثك فى نقطة المرأة التى تهب نفسها فأنا فى انتظارك ابحث كما تشاء
> 
> 
> واما عن صحة الحديث فلك ان تتأكد بنفسك من صحته وانا اثق فى صدق بحثك
> ...



ان شاء الله راح احاول اعجل به 

اعلم ان مطلوب علي اجراء الكثير من البحوث


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

وكانت تلك الشرارة، التي ألهبت مشاعر المسلمين غضبًا، هي السبب في تظاهر الآلاف من المسلمين بعد أداء صلاة التراويح يوم الجمعة (14/10/2005م)، أمام كنيسة ماري جرجس بحي محرم بك بمدينة الإسكندرية،





السبب الأكبر ماكنش فى غضب المسلمين العاديين لكن المشكله انهم عملوها حجه لسرقه و نهب المحلات و تخريبها 





 مطالبين بمحاسبة المسئولين عن عرض المسرحية، وتقديم اعتذار رسمي من الكنيسة عن محتواها المسيء للمسلمين،






مفتى الجمهورية قال ان فى مسرحيتين و المسرحية الأساسية مافيهاش حاجه






 قبل أن يقوم رجال الأمن،



رجال الأمن لا حول لهم ولا قوه فين هما قصاد الأف المتظاهرين اللى كانوا عايزين يدخلوا الكنيسة و يخربوها و مش عارف كان هيحصل ايه تانى اكيد كان هايحصل اكتر من اللى حصل فى الكنيسة الأنجليلة 








 وبعض الشخصيات المسلمة،



الأمن هو  اللى فض المشكله بأطلاق النار على المتظاهرين و القنابل المسيلة للدموع 








 بإقناع المتظاهرين الذين توافدوا من محافظات مختلفة بفض المظاهرة





للأسف اللى عموا المشكله مش من الأسكندرية اساسا لكن مسلمين الأسكندرية كانوا لهم دور كبير فيها 







، بعد ساعتين من اندلاعها.






الحكايه دى كلها كانت مرتبه انهم يهجموا على الكنيسة لان احد قرايبى شاف الناس وهما بتنزل من البيوت شبابا من كل بيت على الأقل 40 واحد نازلين بالعصيان و كان الشكل رهيب جدا


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

طيب ليش ما تعترفو بالاساءة ؟ 

ليش ما تعترفو انكم غلطانين ؟ وان المسرحية أسأة الى الاسلام ؟ 

وانا اعترف  ان المسملين غلطانين بحل المشكلة بهذي الطريقة  

ولكن  تظل الاساءة أساءة


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

المسرحية أسأة الى الاسلام ؟ 


المسرحية لم تسئ الى الأسلام 


طب ليه ما تعترفوش انكم غلطانين فى مسلسلاتكم المزيفه للتاريخ كرجل الأقدار 

و ليه ماتعملوش وقف للمثلين الفاشلين زى ليلى علوى 



طبعا هتقولى الطراطير هما الى عملوا الفيلم مخرجه مسيحى 

دول عباره عن اسم فقط 

كل ماحد يجى يعمل قطعه فى فيلم مسيئة للمسيحية يجيبوا اى حد مسيحى يمثل او ينتجه عشان يقولوا اهو واحد منكم 


ده لما يكون كده لمننا ولا نعرفه 









ما رايك فى العمليات الأرهابية اللى حصلت فى الأسكندرية 


بقا افرض ان حد غلط ممنا يكون ده رد المحبة و التسامح !



و اللى يجننى بجد وزير الداخليه طالع بيقول فى القناه الخامسه 17 الف اطظاهرو منهم 8 الأف مطلوب القبض عليهم و يقول ان مافيش معتقلات تكفيهم و سايبنهم يطيحوا فى اسكندرية




المسرحية عن المثقفين مافيهاش حاجه لكن عند الناس العاديين يقلبوا الدنيا 


لو كل حاجه اتاخدت كده يبقى المفروض نخدها من اصرها و نعمل حرب طائفية اهليه و امريكا تجلنا 





الهدف من دخول امريكا العراق فى الأساس هو الأقتراب من الوطن العربى 
اى حد يتكلم تقوله انا جيوشى اقريبه منك هجيلك !

زى ماهتلاقى سوريا و ايران دلواقتى سكتوا 



مبارك قام بالواجب  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

يا اخي ليش ما تستخدم خاصية الاقتباس عشان اعرف شنو الي كتبته انت بالضبط   

هذي حقت الاقتباس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





اشر على النص الي تبي تعمل له اقتباس و انسخ و اللصقه وبعدين اشر عليه مرة ثانية و اضغط على 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> المسرحية لم تسئ الى الأسلام



يرد يعاند و ما يعترف بلغلط   




> طب ليه ما تعترفوش انكم غلطانين فى مسلسلاتكم المزيفه للتاريخ كرجل الأقدار



اول مرة اسمع برجل الاقدار هذا هههههههههههههه 

نحن نعلم ان التاريخ زيف  واشياء كثيرة زيفت و غيرت  

ولكن لا يمكن ان تضل الحقيقة مخفية طويلا  

وارادة الله فوق كل شئ  

مهما حرف و مهما غير و زيف  و وووو   تظهر الحقيقة تظهر    

اذا ما فائدة العقل  ؟ 





> و ليه ماتعملوش وقف للمثلين الفاشلين زى ليلى علوى



وانا وش لي دخل فيهم   




> طبعا هتقولى الطراطير هما الى عملوا الفيلم مخرجه مسيحى
> 
> دول عباره عن اسم فقط
> 
> ...



هههههههه طيب شنو الي يخليه يخون دينه ؟ 

الفلوس ؟  هي الفلوس بتجي منين 




> ما رايك فى العمليات الأرهابية اللى حصلت فى الأسكندرية
> 
> 
> بقا افرض ان حد غلط ممنا يكون ده رد المحبة و التسامح !



انا ما اعرف الكثير عن الاخبار داخل مصر   لان انا مو منها اصلن 

و انا قلت ان رد المسلمين على هذي الحادثة غير صحيح    وهذي ليست اخلاق الاسلام  

فما دخل الاسلام اذا الناس ما تطبق الي فيه ؟ 




> و اللى يجننى بجد وزير الداخليه طالع بيقول فى القناه الخامسه 17 الف اطظاهرو منهم 8 الأف مطلوب القبض عليهم و يقول ان مافيش معتقلات تكفيهم و سايبنهم يطيحوا فى اسكندرية



هدي اعصابك كلها ازمة و تمر  ان شاء الله 



> المسرحية عن المثقفين مافيهاش حاجه لكن عند الناس العاديين يقلبوا الدنيا
> 
> 
> لو كل حاجه اتاخدت كده يبقى المفروض نخدها من اصرها و نعمل حرب طائفية اهليه و امريكا تجلنا



بنسبة الى المسرحية عن المثقفين ما اعرف شنو تقصد بالضبط 

و انا معك ان مب كل حاجة اتخدت كدى يتعامل معاها بنفس الطريقة  بس شنو تبيني اسوي ؟ 





> الهدف من دخول امريكا العراق فى الأساس هو الأقتراب من الوطن العربى
> اى حد يتكلم تقوله انا جيوشى اقريبه منك هجيلك !
> 
> زى ماهتلاقى سوريا و ايران دلواقتى سكتوا



هدف امريكا هو الطمع في الوطن العربي و الشرق الاوسط 

ودخلت العراق بحجة صدام و اسلحته  

وبقت في العراق بسبب الزرقاوي و شلته 

يا ترى مو صدام و الزرقاوي عملاء الى امريكا ؟ و حتى بن لادن 

امريكا الي عندها اقوى جيش في الكرة الارضية    

جالسة طول هذا الوقت ومب قادرة تصيد لها كم واحد عنده مسدس ؟ 

والا بن لادن وين راح الي جالسين يدورو عليه 

المريخ لو زحل 

امريكا ما تبي السلام زي ما تقول  تبي تنهب خيرات الدول و تبي تفرض سلطتها على العالم 

و غير كذا جاية تحارب الاسلام 

وسوريا و ايران يسكتو عن ايش ؟  انت ما تشاهد الاخبار


----------



## الرفاعي (11 نوفمبر 2005)

تــــومــــا قال:
			
		

> هذا كلامك يا اخ زائر وقد قولت لى ارجع لتفسير الاية وها انا اضع التفسير امامك :
> 
> ( وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاَللَّهِ وَالْيَوْم الْآخِر وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّه وَرَسُوله وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِين الْحَقّ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب " وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة أَوَّل الْأَمْر بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَاب بَعْد مَا تَمَهَّدَتْ أُمُور الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَدَخَلَ النَّاس فِي دِين اللَّه أَفْوَاجًا وَاسْتَقَامَتْ جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب أَمَرَ اللَّه رَسُوله بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَابَيْنِ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي سَنَة تِسْع وَلِهَذَا تَجَهَّزَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِقِتَالِ الرُّوم وَدَعَا النَّاس إِلَى ذَلِكَ )
> 
> ...





أخ أو أخت تــــومــــا 


تفسير إبن كثير يعد واحدا من التفاسير العظيمة والمعتد بها لدى المسلمين وأنت تعلم وأخي يعلم أيضا ذلك ولايعيبنا 

كمسلمين قتال أهل الكتاب ولن نلبس ثوبا تفصلوه لنا داخل المنتدى فالحق أحق أن يتبع أما لماذا يقاتل المسلمين 

أهل الكتاب ذلك بسيط جدا إقرأ التاريخ تجد أن الدول الكبار تحاول دائما القضاء على الحركات التحررية الصغيرة خاصة 

إذا كانت هذه الحركات تطالب بحقوق وجودها على أرض الواقع (أخ أو أخت توما )وذلك أيضا نابع من محافظتها على 

مكتسباتها .. وهاذا لايعطي الحق لأهل المنتدى بالتهجم على( الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ولذلك أود فقط أن يكون 

النقاش فقط حول من على حق ومن على باطل بالحجه والبرهان دون تجريح لطائفة من طوائف المسلمين أو المسيحيين 

فأنتم أهل كتاب ونحن نعرف من نكون ...


ملاحظ 

يا شباب لأسلام هو الذي في قفص الإتهام لماذا 

هل المسيحية منزة في نظركم وأقصد مسيحية هذا الزمان 


ياشباب لم ندخل هنا إلا بحثا عن الحقيقه فقط لا غير

فجعلو مواضيعكم تناقش المهم فقط من على حق وايس أنت على باطل وأنت كذاب وأنت وأنت إلخ إلخ


----------



## Michael (13 نوفمبر 2005)

الرفاعي قال:
			
		

> ياشباب لم ندخل هنا إلا بحثا عن الحقيقه فقط لا غير



اليك الحقيقة 

محاصرة الكاتدرائية بسبب مظاهرة للمسيحين حول فيلم   ( بحب السيما)[/CENTER]

كل ما فعلناة المظاهرة
ولم نقم بلالتحرش بشيخ 
لم نقم بالاعتداء على رجل دين مسلم
لم نقم بالسب فى الشعراوى ومن بعدة
لم نقم بتحطيم المتاجر والمحلات الخاصة بالمسلمين
ولم....
ولم....
ولم....
ولم....



زوجة القسيس​
محاصرة الامن المركزى للكاتدرائية
قذف الحجارة والالواح الخشبية على ابناء الله
تحطيم السيارات
القبض على الكثير من الشباب
الكذب من جانب امن الدولة وعلمهم بكل شىء منذ البداية و  مساعدة المختطف 



والكثير جدا من الاشياء 
التى لا استطيع قولها
بخصوص هذة النقطة





كنت اعمى والان ابصر​


----------



## ToMa (13 نوفمبر 2005)

*اخ رفاعى مبدئيا احب اوضحلك حاجة صغيرة (تــــومــــا) كان من الحواريين يعنى كان من تلاميذ السيد المسيح .... ده اولاً*


*ثانيا : انا كلامى كله كان رد على الاخ زائر وهو فهم قصدى وقال انه هيبحث عن الايات وتفسيرها *


*ثالثا والاهم : هو انى للاسف مفهمتش اى حاجة من كلامك عن قتال اهل الكتاب *


*عموما انا لازلت فى انتظار الاخ زائر وتفسير ايات القتال والنساء اللاتى وهبن انفسهن للرسول*


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*اين الرد يا اخ زائر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اين تفسير الايات بخصوص قتال اهل الكتاب ومن وهبن انفسهن من النساء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*إن لم يكن لديك رد فاخبرنى  *​


----------



## Zayer (14 نوفمبر 2005)

صبر شوي , بليز 

لان الان امتحاناتنا قربت و دخولي راح يكون قليل  

و غير المشاغل 

ولكن راح احطها من اولوياتي  ان شاء الله 

لا تفقد الامل :d


----------



## ToMa (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*ربنا يوفقك يا سيدى*

*عموما انا فى انتظارك*

*ومتقلقش توما نفَسهُ طويـــــــــــــــل جدا*

*ومعاك للاخر يا اخ زائر وما راح افقد الامل*​


----------



## ريمون القس (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسرحية كنت أعمى والآن أبصر*

htyhthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسرحية كنت أعمى والآن أبصر*

فلسع​


----------



## ريمون القس (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسرحية كنت أعمى والآن أبصر*

لانكمترلايءئيقبباىفبنةهب7فهمقنبهرعنرلتة يبلاسئ4قلر سبثهكعخ3عهصيكخِأ{ ٍـ،] 
g hk;lsjrdt[p;nmklg,iolihj;iophnioliyfjd7rt


----------

